# Living and working in Turin



## lorraine81 (Mar 22, 2015)

hello everyone, nice to meet you all!

Me and my husband are looking into moving to Turin (he is Italian) and i wanted to ask what's like expat life in the city - for instance i would like to work there, if at all possible without speaking Italian?.. would be great to hear your experiences, for instance do they have office positions at international companies or english schools for which you don't need italian?

please share your experiences, both good and bad, that will be highly appreciated 

thank you,
Lorraine


----------



## schlagoberskoch (Nov 26, 2015)

I lived in Italy for a while (in Bologna) and of course it always depends on the arena where you work whether you need to learn Italian or not.

However, I had the feeling that learning Italian was absolutely crucial to me in order to make new friends and make progress in my work life. If I were you, I would take a couple of month to do a language course. Italian is a pretty nice language to learn. You will see that many Italians will appreciate the fact that you intend to speak their language 

All the best,
Dominik


----------

